# Shroom Pics



## MycoMania




----------



## yerty




----------



## tundraking




----------



## carpet crawler

MycoMania said:


> View attachment 5676
> View attachment 5676
> View attachment 5677


Myco ,What are the mushrooms under the yellow chanterelles?Other Chanterelles? I have ran across these in open areas.


----------



## MycoMania

carpet crawler said:


> Myco ,What are the mushrooms under the yellow chanterelles?Other Chanterelles? I have ran across these in open areas.


If you mean the brown shrooms, Im not sure! If you look closely they're growing straight off the wood and had no gills, so definitely a polypore. That's all I have on that one.


----------



## jack

Here's a few.... 1. Morchella esculentoides 2. Hypomyces lactifluorum 3. Hydnum repandum 4. Craterellus ignicolor 5. Laetiporus sulphureus 6. Entoloma abortivum


----------



## MycoMania

Beautiful! Keep em coming!


----------



## BemidjiTransplant

A huge chant I found last year and some combtooth coral.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008




----------



## ckorte

The little purple one was very bright colored kind of wondered what it was.


----------



## twisted minds

Found this one today while looking for morels. Devils urn (Urnula craterium) Very pretty, very hard to see, though not very good idea to pick. Take a pic and leave behind.


----------



## twisted minds

Here is another pic for your collection.


----------



## twisted minds

Here's a bunch more found today for the collection. Amazing world out there.


----------



## Timleetx

Here are a few


----------



## Timleetx

What are these? I assume inedible. @MycoMania


----------



## MycoMania

Its so difficult to tell for sure, its definitely a polypore of some kind. There are literally thousands!

I have no idea your level of experience so forgive me if I come off as condescending at all ( Im no expert by any means). In my opinion it is way easier to just learn the choice edibles, at least at first. All the best eating mushrooms are fairly unique and on the easier side of things to identify. There are a couple exceptions but I personally am not ready to touch those with a ten foot pole.

My advice (and Im totally digressing from your post, but this has actually been on my mind for a couple months now) is to learn Chants, Chickens, Maitake (Hens), Black Trumpets, Porcini, Puffballs, Oysters, and Hedgehogs first.

Everything else can be an academic exercise, pick or pic em and take them home and pore over the internet and books in an effort to identify. There are so many not even the expertiest of the experts is going to know it all. One thing i do know is picking them helps spread the spores so youre always doing the mycelium a favor!

Im honestly just a beginner myself still with too many books and a lot of passion for the subject.


----------



## Timleetx

MycoMania said:


> Its so difficult to tell for sure, its definitely a polypore of some kind. There are literally thousands!
> 
> I have no idea your level of experience so forgive me if I come off as condescending at all ( Im no expert by any means). In my opinion it is way easier to just learn the choice edibles, at least at first. All the best eating mushrooms are fairly unique and on the easier side of things to identify. There are a couple exceptions but I personally am not ready to touch those with a ten foot pole.
> 
> My advice (and Im totally digressing from your post, but this has actually been on my mind for a couple months now) is to learn Chants, Chickens, Maitake (Hens), Black Trumpets, Porcini, Puffballs, Oysters, and Hedgehogs first.
> 
> Everything else can be an academic exercise, pick or pic em and take them home and pore over the internet and books in an effort to identify. There are so many not even the expertiest of the experts is going to know it all. One thing i do know is picking them helps spread the spores so youre always doing the mycelium a favor!
> 
> Im honestly just a beginner myself still with too many books and a lot of passion for the subject.


I will say they’re incredibly common in the area and seem to ONLY grow off of dead oak.


----------

